# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  £1bn a year overhaul of MH services.

## Jaquaia

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016...services-anno/

This is long overdue

----------


## S deleted

£600m
Amount pledged by the government towards mental health by 2020/2021 - the same amount cut between 2010 and 2015

So effectively MH services are still 200m DOWN over a 10 yr span.

----------


## Suzi

Yes, but that wouldn't make good headlines would it?? Sceptical? Me?

----------


## Jarre

lol usual spin sadly they need much more than that to cope with the current situation.

----------

